# Giving your music to vloggers and video makers.(YouTube)



## Anami (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I was just wondering (and researching a bit) to give some of my music away. (promotion) I found some YouTube channels, soundcloud pages specially made for vloggers. But one thing I really dislike is that it's also for commercial use. 
Do you guys know a good place for non commercial usage?


----------

